# 99 plus acres in Texas Panhandle



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

at $875 an acre. Wish I had the money for this. Might be an opportunity for someone else though.
http://amarillo.craigslist.org/grd/1342040916.html


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

May have water problems so water issues would be a big concern since Texas is going through yet another drought.


----------



## VOR. (Feb 3, 2009)

I live in that area. You can usually get land for $600-700 acre unless it is fully irrigated. 

You would have water for many years. That land sits over the Ogallala aquifer.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

How is the fire ant population out there?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm only generally familiar with that area and haven't driven through there in years. It's about an hours drive from Amarillo. I haven't heard of any fire ants up in this part of the Panhandle. I hate those things and hope they don't find their way up here. I think Leila Lake is on the other side of Clarendon near Greenbelt Lake. I didn't realize land was that cheap over there!

These sites might give you some info:
http://www.co.donley.tx.us/ips/cms

http://donley-tx.tamu.edu/

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/greenbelt/


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Fire ants can't tolerate cold weather which is probably why they've not made it up there yet.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Anybody want to buy 8.28 acres of good TX bottom land complete with mobile home and full contingent of fire ants? LOL


----------

